
McKinsey: Companies Remain Wary of Web 2.0 - nickb
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/apr2007/id20070417_670567.htm?campaign_id=rss_innovate
======
gibsonf1
Its not the big businesses that are the big market for web 2.0, it is the
small businesses that have the most to gain. If small and medium sized
businesses can get the IT infrastructure of the big companies without having
to worry about and pay for the upkeep at a reasonable price, web based
application adoption will be huge. Also, once a business invests their time to
create data in a given environment, they will stay as long as that app
continues to provide the value they need as switching to something else can be
very expensive.

------
bootload
Businessweek stories are placed by suits, for suits. [0] I wear shorts &
ripped shirts so I don't take to these stories so well. I'm really not
surprised about blogs, wikis not being customer faced in old economy companies
but the enlightened hi-tech companies are catching on. [1], [2]

How long is it until an application or combinations of applications allow a
company to build new products & generate profit that cannot be done the old
way ? [3]

Reference

[0] pg, 'The submarine ~ _suits are back_ '

<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

[1] Matt Mullenweg , "Sun isn't relevant to startups"

<http://photomatt.net/2007/01/18/relevant-sun/>

[2] Jonathon Swartz, "Courage is Relative"

<http://blogs.sun.com/jonathan/entry/good_bad_and_brave>

[3] Old ways means communicate by phone, don't use wiki's, blogs etc.

